# 7.3 L f-250 2001 Hard to start



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

150,000 miles, I use it to pull my boat only. It is a wee bit hard to start, not blowing smoke no updates etc. It seems lately I have to crank on it a little harder to start, Runs great though?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

New batteries?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The batteries are good, But you bring up a good point, they probably need a a new post on one of them , now that you mention it.


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

It's more than likely your GPR (glow plug relay), or just a glow plug. Look at a Stancor GPR for a replacement, and you can find all sorts of maintenance and stuff by googling "Guzzle's 7.3". Hope that narrows it down some.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> The batteries are good, But you bring up a good point, they probably need a a new post on one of them , now that you mention it.


replace both. They last about 3 years.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks Guys, Much appreciated!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe weak starter as well


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Let us know the outcome, it could help others.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

One way to determine if it's glow plug related you might try cycling the ignition/wait-to-start a couple times before starting. Or, watch your battery charge indicator and you'll generally see the needle jump when the glow plug relay completes it's cycle.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Had to replace the starter on ours. Old one still cranked, but wouldn't spin the motor over fast enough.


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

i have the exact same year with the same milage... Mine takes a bit longer than normal to turn over sometimes. Interested to see what it is:cheers:


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

I used to have a 89 F350 that had a 7.3 idi (non turbo), I think the turbo models are similar to this. 
When cold weather used to come it was hard to start, almost as if it wasn't going to start. What I found was that with the injectors some of the fittings get loose over time, or either need a new o ring or a ferral. When it would get colder these would leak and essentailly over night the fuel system would loose it's prime. So when you went to start it you were essentially re-priming the fuel system. Had it fixed and that was that. If I remember right I had put new glow plugs, relay etc. thinking that was the problem. But it was the fuel system loosing prime. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If you're not blowing white smoke after stating, it isn't you glow plugs or GPR. When you say "hard to start" do you mean it crack but doesn't catch or is a little hard cranking?


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

Mine is a little bit hard to start on these colder nights but if I plug it in (electrical cord to block heater) then it does not seem to be an issue.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I am sorry for the late report , getting back to my truck, The problem was bad voltage, in the cold weather it appears a little harder to start , but the voltage picked up considerably after warming it and running it for a considerable time, you see my launch is only a mile away and the truck never really warms up good or has time to properly charge, no white smoke present and it runs good .

Cold weather and batteries suck!


----------



## Old_School (Jul 26, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> 150,000 miles, I use it to pull my boat only. It is a wee bit hard to start, not blowing smoke no updates etc. It seems lately I have to crank on it a little harder to start, Runs great though?


The white smoke is not uncommon for International engines when cold start, as they get older but once they warm up, they run like a beast!


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> replace both. They last about 3 years.


I buy my Batteries at the dealer. Batteries are high dollar everywhere now so they aren't much higher. but I get 6-8 years out of Motorcraft batteries. I know someone probably makes them for Motorcraft but they are good. Hope this helps someone. My dad and grandpa used to buy walmart batteries every 2-3 yrs and I just can't do that.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Amen to Motorcraft batteries. My 1996 7.3 got 9 years on the 1st set and 8 years on the second. Hopefully my 2011 6.7 won't need them for awhile....


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

TunnelVision said:


> Mine is a little bit hard to start on these colder nights but if I plug it in (electrical cord to block heater) then it does not seem to be an issue.


I have the exact same issue this winter but never in previous winters. My batteries are 4 months old. 
Plugging it in about one hour prior to start would get it started with one crank. If not plugged in it would turn but would not start.


----------

